# Wedding last weekend



## jlykins (Oct 12, 2008)

Here are a couple of wedding shots from last weekend:


----------



## iflynething (Oct 12, 2008)

Were you the main shooter. If so, where are they looking in number one AND two. 

1) Nice colors on the dresses but very badly out of focus.

2) Bad composition and I wished they were looking down at you or just leaning over the railing.

If you weren't the main photographer, just wait for your turn after the main one shoots and have them lookat you so you have all eyes going to your camera.

~Michael~


----------



## TUX424 (Oct 12, 2008)

ya much of the same things as iflynething
in 2) you cut right through the middle of there faces


----------



## NateWagner (Oct 12, 2008)

Agreed with the above... I'm assuming these were kind of uncle bob over the shoulder wedding shots. 

The posing isn't too bad (or probably isn't from the position the photographer is at). 1 as was said earlier is quite blurry, colors were well exposed for the most part but you completely blew out the highlights of the wedding dress. 

In #2 compositionally it's pretty much never a good idea to crop out half of the bride in favor of others. That and this also has no details on any of the white dresses. also the bar going through the middle of the faces is not a very pleasing view (same with looking up at people's noses... not generally preferable.


----------



## jlykins (Oct 12, 2008)

I was one of four photographers shooting the wedding. During these shots there were three of us there, and I was trying to do my thing, but one of the other guys was snapping away so they didn't know where to look half of the time.


----------



## NateWagner (Oct 12, 2008)

mmm... too many photographers not enough direction?


----------



## Evil Eagle (Oct 12, 2008)

Something about them is just odd...


----------



## reg (Oct 12, 2008)

Did you shoot these with a fisheye or something?


----------



## Nein-reis (Oct 13, 2008)

Both of these have too much lens distortion, focus is a little of, and badly composed.  

Sorry, but if I was the client I would not buy either of these.  In #2 you have the railing running right threw their faces and the sky is over exposed... I dont know what the photo is supposed to be saying but its not appealing at all.


----------



## jlykins (Oct 13, 2008)

NateWagner said:


> mmm... too many photographers not enough direction?


Yes, this is the first time I did a wedding with three other people, and it was a bit tiresome. The main photographer didn't give us much direction on our tasks, so everyone was trying to get a shot of each pose, and the bridal party didn't know where to look half of the time... 



reg said:


> Did you shoot these with a fisheye or something?


It was an 11-16 Tokina. That's the other thing, this was the main photographers lens that I was trying out. 



Nein-reis said:


> Both of these have too much lens distortion, focus is a little of, and badly composed.
> Sorry, but if I was the client I would not buy either of these. In #2 you have the railing running right threw their faces and the sky is over exposed... I dont know what the photo is supposed to be saying but its not appealing at all.


 
No need to be sorry. I agree with everyone on the second shot, it cuts their face off, I should have had them looking over the fence, or gotten higher. The first one, I think I like though. I getting them when they weren't looking at the camera was intentional.


----------



## NateWagner (Oct 13, 2008)

yeah... it actually happened kind of like that at my wedding (this was before I knew better and was just trying to save money) we had 3 or 4 friends that we had take photos and nobody really knew what to do, and who to look at. It's tough.


----------



## youbetcha1018 (Oct 13, 2008)

Uhmmm..... Didn't like much of the photos.


----------



## tasman (Oct 13, 2008)

I dont like them too. If there was several photographers. Each one should have taken turns in posing and shooting.


----------



## GTHill (Oct 16, 2008)

Wouldn't the purpose of having multiple photographers be to get different shots virtually at the same time? For example, the Bride is walking here, is anyone watching her? I want to see a picture of someone's face light up with a smile when she comes down the stairs. 

I'm just a rookie, but that is what I would do with multiple photographers. 


GT


----------



## stsinner (Oct 27, 2008)

Does anyone else think that the rearmost woman on the left looks like a flat cutout?  What's that phenomenon called?


----------



## federerphotography (Nov 10, 2008)

Multiple 'main' wedding photographers is nearly always a reciepe for disaster.  Someone needs to be the 'leader'... during the posed stuff.

It works well during 'candid' wedding stuff - event & reaction to event & different angles of event....  works good.


----------

